# Walmart Bidding



## DeSnowman

I was just contacted by Walmart on Thursday, there current contractor advised them that they would not be able to fulfill the contract. 
That being said they want proposals for snow, landscaping and parking lot sweeping, by tomorrow. Taking contract over April 12th. 

Ok landscaping and sweeping is completed. Now to work on Snow
the parking lot is 555,389 square feet, 12.75 acres. Over 850 parking spaces, three loading docks. 
they want by the push and a seasonal price. 
1.5-3
3.1-6
6.1-9
9.1-12
12.1- priced by additional inch
I have heard the horror stories of Walmart and the management companies.

Any suggestions would be helpful thanks


----------



## DeSnowman

PS: I have additional equipment looking to use five trucks and two front end loaders with boxes, Two ATV's and snow blowers.


----------



## Defcon 5

Cant help you with pricing due to the fact I don't know your costs or your market or how you run your business or anything aboot you or your company for that matter.....

But.....5 Trucks and 2 loaders is a wee bit mulch to service 12 acres....


----------



## grandview

Think about Walmart pricing in those stores. That's how they want you to bid


----------



## thelettuceman

i would talk to the current contractor and get his/her side of the story. Too many big box horror stories on this site.


----------



## Bossman 92

You working directly with Wally World or thru a management company?


----------



## Randall Ave

How many events per year , inches per event, go back seven years or so and get an average. Whats the insurance gonna cost. How much an hour your cost to operate.


----------



## DeSnowman

last year 20 inches six events, year before 40.5 inches, 8 events, i don't know about years before that. I have insurance already in place for other sights we do, so there would not be an increase in cost. I would be working I assume with Wally world directly, thats who called me.


----------



## zjfisher

just wanna follow along


----------



## Rc2505

5 trucks and 2 loaders you will have that property done in about an hour. That's a lot of equipment to throw on one property. I do a 30 plus acre property with 2 trucks, 2 loaders, and 1 salt truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Why do they need a quote in 1 day?

First red flag for me.



Rc2505;1992178 said:


> 5 trucks and 2 loaders you will have that property done in about an hour. That's a lot of equipment to throw on one property. I do a 30 plus acre property with 2 trucks, 2 loaders, and 1 salt truck.


Unless they all end up in a pile because they keep running into each other.

Looks like we're going back to the days of me getting an EMPTY 10 acre lot done in 1.5 hours with a truck and 2" of powder.

Oh, and subscribed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

In for the :laughing:

5 trucks and 2 loaders. That would be a sight to see. If you think you need that much iron, you and a certain cameltow feller from Philly would get along great!

A loader and a truck would be more than enough.


----------



## Defcon 5

One Truck and one Loader........That will be too much equipment for the price you are gonna get......xysport


----------



## FourDiamond

The local Walmart is about the same area. They use 2 loaders with 16 foot push boxes, two single axle dumps with 9 foot blades and a skid with a 8 foot push box. I'm of the opinion you should have more equipment than you need just in case.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I stand by my statement in the other thread.


----------



## F250/XLS

DeSnowman;1991981 said:


> I was just contacted by Walmart on Thursday, there current contractor advised them that they would not be able to fulfill the contract.
> That being said they want proposals for snow, landscaping and parking lot sweeping, by tomorrow. Taking contract over April 12th.
> 
> Ok landscaping and sweeping is completed. Now to work on Snow
> the parking lot is 555,389 square feet, 12.75 acres. Over 850 parking spaces, three loading docks.
> they want by the push and a seasonal price.
> 1.5-3
> 3.1-6
> 6.1-9
> 9.1-12
> 12.1- priced by additional inch
> I have heard the horror stories of Walmart and the management
> It varies from store to store thé One we did for 15 years
> Was fine


----------



## F250/XLS

We did One that size for 15 years ,,, conected
To a Rona and two other store ,,thé last
Four years of thé contract we had
1 new holland TV 145 to blow off piles
1 GMC 4500 9 foot blade
1 GMC 5500 9 foot blade
1 backhoe 
1-12 wheeler if needed
1 small pickup to do some trimming
The thing is , job must be done
by 7 am . By that Time only
Thé small pick up would be allowed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

F250/XLS;1992609 said:


> The thing is , job must be done
> by 7 am . By that Time only
> Thé small pick up would be allowed.


So,
If
it 
starts
snowing
at 
0600
and
is
coming
down
at
an
inch
per
hour,
you
can
only
use
the
pickup?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1992624 said:


> So,
> If
> it
> starts
> snowing
> at
> 0600
> and
> is
> coming
> down
> at
> an
> inch
> per
> hour,
> you
> can
> only
> use
> the
> pickup?


I would have that snow removed the next day by 7:00 am.


----------



## JD Dave

FourDiamond;1992471 said:


> The local Walmart is about the same area. They use 2 loaders with 16 foot push boxes, two single axle dumps with 9 foot blades and a skid with a 8 foot push box. I'm of the opinion you should have more equipment than you need just in case.


They must have stopped in there to grab breakfast as there is no one that is still in business that would dedicate that much equipment for a Walmart unless it's the distribution centre.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

FourDiamond;1992471 said:


> The local Walmart is about the same area. They use 2 loaders with 16 foot push boxes, two single axle dumps with 9 foot blades and a skid with a 8 foot push box. I'm of the opinion you should have more equipment than you need just in case.


So what do the guys that are in the equipment do after the first hour? Go home?

I've never seen a Wal Mart that would justify more than a truck and front blade and loader with 14 foot box. IMO, 95% of the time a skid could do it instead of a loader.


----------



## beanz27

The guy who does 2 walmarts and a SAMs club here has 6-8 loaders, 12-16' pushers, a few trucks, and a small backhoe. They are his main client, but I've never seen anymore than 2 loaders, the small backhoe doing walks, and a pickup.


----------



## F250/XLS

Mark Oomkes;1992624 said:


> So,
> If
> it
> starts
> snowing
> at
> 0600
> and
> is
> coming
> down
> at
> an
> inch
> per
> hour,
> you
> can
> only
> use
> the
> pickup?


You use thé pick up to keep up with alleys
Clean and do it after 21h00 after closing Time ..
shovel walks and usually thé small dump truck
when its a big storm they wont complain


----------



## FourDiamond

The company that does it is a large excavation company. If the equipment wasn't sitting there, it would be in the equipment yard. So might as well use it.


----------



## F250/XLS

Every site is différent ,,,, thé stacking area
most of thé Time Will dictate thé Time
it Will take to clean up.... My neighbor
Does are bigest Mall here i Will post his equipment 
up ,, along with lot size ... His contract is
a 24 hrs carry out after thé storm ... its a big
mall ,,, i seen 5 rigs being used at that site
on a storm to carry out snow ....


----------



## Defcon 5

F250/XLS;1992842 said:


> Every site is différent ,,,, thé stacking area
> most of thé Time Will dictate thé Time
> it Will take to clean up.... My neighbor
> Does are bigest Mall here i Will post his equipment
> up ,, along with lot size ... His contract is
> a 24 hrs carry out after thé storm ... its a big
> mall ,,, i seen 5 rigs being used at that site
> on a storm to carry out snow ....


.................


----------



## F250/XLS

Defcon 5;1992848 said:


> .................


Lolllllllll


----------



## zjfisher

so did you get the bid?


----------



## Defcon 5

zjfisher;1993065 said:


> so did you get the bid?


My guess is No................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1993165 said:


> My guess is No................


Not enough equipment?????


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1993166 said:


> Not enough equipment?????


Someone with more equipment and a Lower price will get it..........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

City Clown got it, $50,000. on a 2 day storm T&M.


----------



## Bossman 92

LapeerLandscape;1993175 said:


> City Clown got it, $50,000. on a 2 day storm T&M.


:laughing:


----------



## basher

Mark Oomkes;1992251 said:


> Why do they need a quote in 1 day?
> 
> First red flag for me. .


 Listen to him. HE's been to the circus and seen the elephant.

Check it out VERY CAREFULLY.

There are real live horror stories about scams that all start with phone calls requiring prompt action.

I personally know of one mid west contractor that was taken for 75K.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

basher;1993412 said:


> Listen to him. HE's been to the circus and seen the elephant.
> 
> Check it out VERY CAREFULLY.
> 
> There are real live horror stories about scams that all start with phone calls requiring prompt action.
> 
> I personally know of one mid west contractor that was taken for 75K.


You calling me a clown?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1993462 said:


> You calling me a clown?


Pretty sure he did................:whistling:..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1993575 said:


> Pretty sure he did................:whistling:..........


I wanted to clarify, because I've been called that and many other things before.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1993584 said:


> I wanted to clarify, because I've been called that and many other things before.


By him and many others......To clarify the clarify........:salute:


----------



## basher

Mark Oomkes;1993462 said:


> You calling me a clown?


No, that was not my intention, I'm sorry you don't know that cliche. It means to have seen the world, not a newbie, having some life experience.

But stir the pot anyway you want.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

basher;1994004 said:


> No, that was not my intention, I'm sorry you don't know that cliche. It means to have seen the world, not a newbie, having some life experience.
> 
> But stir the pot anyway you want.


Actually, I wasn't stirring, just having some fun.


----------



## shooterm

We used to finish the night at the North Walmart with all are accounts. I'm not kidding we'd have Six Loaders, ten skids, five trucks on a Wally world/Sams complex. I've never seen a company last longer then two years at them.


----------



## Superior L & L

Most our Wally worlds are completed with one loader and a truck with a blade and salter. It's weird because all our local stores are handled by one of the most respected, most expensive contractors in town. They went national contract one year and the hill Billy's with beet up trucks could t keep up


----------

